# About Backup of C & .bkf file...How to convert .bkf file to bootable?



## nkparsana (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi All,

I have a notebook of HP, running XP Media center edition with SP2 in my C Drive. I've another 4 partitions, so total 5 partitions including C. Everything works perfectly. Sometimes, I got trojan virus or another virus which affects my whole OS, so I have to format C drive and again need to reinstall the all things, from OS to Drivers to my Favorite Softwares and Applications.

Now, I'm wondering if I will make C drive as a backup or ISO image so that if in future, it got corrupted, I just insert my ISO image copy or any backup file, and I will get my whole OS with all the Drivers and my Favorite Apps. I already tried Acronis True Image Home edition 11.0.8101, but it gives some another file format (means it gave me which normally Acronis uses). I want to boot from my DVD ROM and there itself I can install the whole OS and everything. But Acronis True Image works when you have already working OS with Acronis Software. I have also used R-tools and R-studio, but its da same things as Acronis, need working OS and software as well. Then what's da use !!!

Then yesterday I used Windows own Backup utility, and I made a full bakcup of my C drive, that is incase in future, if anythng goes wrong I can fetch d OS and continue with my work. The file has a .bkf extension (Windows Backup File). But again its da same issue, I guess so like as Acronis and R-tools. I Just want to do like, I will made the C drive as an ISO image or anything like that, and then I will burn the whole data and from there it should boot from there and I can reinstall the whole thing again without installing drivers and my favorite apps. No matter what time it takes. The thing is, it should work that to be from DVD ROM, so Is there any software or any applications which can do this.

So, ...

1. what about .bkf file? Is there any software using that I can burn my whole backup (C drive including OS and all drivers and apps) in a disc and then I can boot it from that disc. .bkf conversion tool exists so that it can convert in a bootable format?

2. Using Acronis True Image or R-tools and R-studio, they can do anything once we made a image of C drive (where my OS win XP resides, including drivers & apps), or any softwares so that we can convert it in such a way that we can use it in future once we burned up on Disc.

3. or guys...if you know any backup software which can backup whole C Driver where my OS and Driver and Apps resides, and in the future, if anythng goes wrong, we can use that backup and can install everything.

I've searched on thinkdigit.com forums, but couldn't find the proper tutorials. I hope you guys will definitely help me out with this problem.


----------



## techtronic (Aug 12, 2008)

*Acronis allows you to either store Backups in .TIB Format or splits them into CD or DVD Images as per your configuration.

I would not recommend ntbackup or Windows Backup as it a pain in the a$$.
*


----------



## nkparsana (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes...I know tht Acronis made .TIB format and I already did it and using that I made 3 DVDs of Backup of .TIB files. But as I asked you, all I need is I will backup the whole OS including Drivers and my favorite apps, using that I will made a bootable disc and I can install any time when something goes wrong.

I already have made Windows Backup, its okay to made backup one time. I don't mind. But I want to know that, after that what we can do ? If we want to use that backup file as bootable, can we made it ? Is it possible ?

I have also nLite Software and made a bootable OS-WinXP Media center edition 2005 SP2 including drivers, but its not asking me any softwares to add which particularly I want to add into my WinXP Disc. It just integrates da drivers for my laptop, that's it. There's no software add up section or that kind of thing, that I will add up with my WinXP disc. 

I just want to make WinXP with all the drivers and my favorite softwares in one disc, which should be bootable. So, that while installing OS freshly, I need not to install drivers and softwares again.

OR if you guys know about backup procedure of C drive, so that we can install OS and drivers and apps through bootable disc, please let me know. 

I hope you guys will definitely help me out with this problem. Waiting for the reply.


----------

